# Please help with breed (mixed)!



## mmusperf2004 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello. This is my first post on the forum...so please treat me gently :wink . This is my 10 month old kitten, Myla. She is a beautiful mix...but I am curious as to what is her predominant breed. I am thinking Bengal? I've attached a few pictures to help in this. As far as her personality, she is the most loving cat I have ever owned. She will spend hours on my lap, is a "purr machine", and is very inquisitive. I am so lucky to have rescued her!! I thank you in advance for any input you can provide!

MobileMe Gallery


----------



## mmusperf2004 (Jul 8, 2011)

I tried to post the pictures chronologically, but it would not let me. These have been taken over 2 months. Thank you again! Tom


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have no idea of what breed but wanted to say she's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mmusperf2004 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! Sir Mow is gorgeous!!


----------



## neko13_3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Where'd you get her from? If she's a rescue, there's very little telling. I pretty much believe most kitties are just so many mixes, it's impossible to tell what is "mostly" there. I have one kitty who acts like she has Ragdoll in her somewhere, another who is huge and has fluff between her paw pads (Maine ****?) and she's also definitely at least part Siamese, the rest God only knows what they comprise of. 

She's a gorgeous kitty though.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

She is awesome!

She's like a short haired version of one of my boys Chikis. Same colors. 











Welcome to the forum!!!:wink


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!
Yes, she might be a Bengal or she could also be a ?Tabby? (maybe)
She is absoluetly gorgeous! How long have you had her?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Welcome to Catforum. Please read the stickies in the forums. For this particular question the sticky "What breed is my cat" is suitable.

/Sol, moderator


----------



## mmusperf2004 (Jul 8, 2011)

Neko13_3...I adopted her from a local animal shelter. She apparently was in a foster home as a kitten, and had her jaw broken by a dog...she underwent surgery and had a very rough life as a baby. You would never know she went through this, judging by her personality and disposition. She's on my lap right now as I type this! What you said is very true regarding being able to tell what is "mostly there". She is just so unique with her vivid coat markings and face. Thought it was worth a shot!

Lenkolas...thank you! Your boy is beautiful! I love his colors and long hair 

KittieLover...thank you for your insight. I have had her for about 2 months now. Without a doubt the best cat ever! Almost too good to be true 

Sol...Sorry for not following the correct format. I have read the "sticky"...I'll stick to the correct format in the future!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

She's gorgeous, but you probably won't ever know any definite breeds. If you are interested in her fur pattern, then I would say that she has the "torbie with white" coloring pattern. Torbie pattern means that a cat has both the tortoiseshell coloring pattern and the tabby pattern. My cat Pumpkin is also a torbie, but the difference is that your cat has the classic tabby pattern versus Pumpkin having a mackerel tabby pattern. "With white" is added to the description because of her white belly, face and paws.


----------

